# Recovery time from Moviprep with IBS-D



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,I just wanted to find out if anyone has any top tips on how an IBS-D sufferer can speed the recovery time from a bowel prep (Moviprep) for a colonoscopy? I had my test last Monday and I am still - 7 days later - suffering constant D which is similar to that at the height of the time on the laxatives. It is making work nearly impossible, I am absolutely exhausted, losing weight and tomorrow I have a full day of meetings away from the comfort of my own bathroom. I am unsure how to recover from this and get my stomach back into the system I had before. I have to take two loperamide daily anyway and at the moment this routine is doing nothing to help me. Does anyone know how long this will take as I am starting to worry?Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Sorry just seeing this now.You might want to try eating the BRAT diet for a few days. (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce & Toast) Also include some broth and perhaps visit your local health food store and get some Protein tablets. These will help you get your strength back up. Drink plenty of water.. NOT Gatorade... as that has so much sugar it can actually make D worse. Plain old water and some bananas (loaded with potassium) will do the trick.Everything is probably just extra irritated in there. This happened to me too. Also keep in mind when we 'clean out' for a scope... we clean _Everything_ out..... including the good bacteria. Having the balance out of whack can cause D. So it might be a good idea to try taking a good probiotic to replace what may have been cleaned out.Keep us posted.


----------



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you! I think it has calmed a little bit now - I had a couple of probiotic yoghurts at the suggestion of a pharmacist. We don't have gatorade in Northern Ireland







The banana and applesauce is a no go now that I have been told to only eat a low fibre diet (so unhealthy!) due to the damage they have found.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What "damage" have they found?BTW Applesauce IS low fiber hon. And as you can see here... it as well as bananas are not that high in fiber.. Check this out:http://www.wehealnewyork.org/healthinfo/dietaryfiber/fibercontentchart.html#bBut what "damage" are you talking about?


----------



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh great thanks! Adhesions on the outside of the bowel wall and waiting for biopsy results to see if there is additional inflammation on the inside which is either related or unrelated. They found a narrowing when doing the colonoscopy, and due to the pain I was in they had to stop it at that. Hopefully will have more answers from the biopsy! Total nuisance but glad I am finally getting somewhere after four years of "It's just stress!".


----------

